# behavior



## yumeze (Oct 11, 2011)

Questions: My tegu is always buried. Even though I have a UVB light, will she still come out when she needs it? I just bought a ceramic heater for at night. Can I place it near the substrate? Its cypress mulch and she is always so cold in the am. Also, since she is always buried, I fell as though I am making her upset and disturbing her when I dig her out a day to feed or hold. She isn't aggressive at all but I feel like it may make her if she doesnt like being brought out.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 11, 2011)

How long have you had her?


----------



## yumeze (Oct 11, 2011)

I have only had her a week.


----------



## james.w (Oct 11, 2011)

never dig them out or take them from their hide, that is their space. what are the temps in the cage? ambient, basking, night time, cool end?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 11, 2011)

Give her more time and I gotta back james up she's under there looking for safety you should let her have that, if your paranoid about cage aggression it doesn't hurt to cage feed temporarily  but mainly give her time and prove to her your not a threat


----------

